# A Song About Vegetables



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I thought this song would be a good oldie for us gardeners. Its so cute and I also like onions.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well that brought a smile to my face, thanks Meerkat.


----------

